# Kudaku Drawings



## kudaku (Dec 29, 2009)

Anyone have any request to draw? I'll be glad to take any and all request for fanart?

Here are a bit of my works from recently
Thank you for showing me, forgot about quoting lol


Bahamut


Spoiler












Some random Drawings, Gundam and Street Fighter


Spoiler















Samurai Champloo and Tengen Toppa


Spoiler











Armored Core


Spoiler











Strike Freedom


Spoiler















Kingdom Hearts


Spoiler











Anime Girls


Spoiler



















Random Drawings


Spoiler















A video from ColorsDS

Saw many people posting drawings, so I thought I'd do the same
Can you name all the Characters?


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 29, 2009)

Meh just quote this post and look at the tags.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 29, 2009)

hey' were do you get that picture of me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				kudaku said:
			
		

> Bahamut
> 
> 
> Spoiler



the drawings aren't bad, especially the sketches behind the second spoiler are well:. great job:.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I see you're using this drawing system for posing and stuff (with circles and shit)


----------



## Raika (Jan 5, 2010)

Strike Freedom and the Armored Core mech are awesome.
But they're all good drawings.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 5, 2010)

IS THAT COPICS you used for toning the strike freedom?


awesome. D: drew from memory?


----------



## alidsl (Jan 8, 2010)

That armoured core one is great


----------



## Splych (Jan 13, 2010)

Ah, Amazing.

The Armored Core and Strike Freedom. I just can't stop awe-ing at the awesomeness of the Strike Freedom one!


----------

